# Diet Indian Tonic Water



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2012)

I drink a few bottles of the stuff.  With a hint of lemon.  Good vit c & quinine.


----------



## KateR (Mar 4, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> I drink a few bottles of the stuff.  With a hint of lemon.  Good vit c & quinine.



I like that too. Very thirst quenching.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2012)

& is good 4 Big d, Always a bottle in fridge !


----------



## trophywench (Mar 5, 2012)

And if you don't like the taste you can put either Vodka or Gin in it , which much improves the flavour I've always found.  And since I drink it for my health, it's important to me so I was glad I found that way of doing it.

Plus it's worked so far for over 40 years, because I've never had malaria yet !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2012)

There you are good for anti malaria & cramp !!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2012)

With a dash of angostura bitters if you over-estimated the vodka...


----------



## David H (Mar 13, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> I drink a few bottles of the stuff.  With a hint of lemon.  Good vit c & quinine.




You could of course have an all-in-one Schweppes Bitter lemon drink
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitter_lemon*


----------



## Willerby12 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Slimline Tonic*

I've just recently started drinking slimline tonic - I used to hate the after taste but since I have been diagnosed a year ago & I hardly eat any sweeties I find my tastebuds are changing!

Try slicing a juicey lime up & laying the slices flat in a freezer bag, freeze overnight & then drop a slice in your tonic water - its lovely.  It's 'Ice & a Slice' in one!!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to do that with lemons for G & T - don't want to water the gin down with ice, do we?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 19, 2012)

Grapefruit works well too


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 19, 2012)

everydaysupsanddowns, you just be careful with grapefruit juice if you are on *Simvitatins*.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 19, 2012)

I have read that about greapfruits & statins


----------



## lauraw1983 (Mar 28, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I used to do that with lemons for G & T - don't want to water the gin down with ice, do we?



  Trophywench, you do make me laugh!! Girl after my own heart


----------



## lauraw1983 (Mar 28, 2012)

G&T (slimline) or gin and diet bitter lemon has become one of my favourite drinks!

Also Sainsburys do the diet tonic with a hint of lime which is lovely!

Oooh I could just go one of those....


----------

